# Orbeas of the TOC



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

OK I have this thing with Orbeas. I love them and own two. So when I was at the Tour of California I was able to get some pics of the Jelly Belly team and their bikes. Enjoy!


----------



## grizwald (Feb 10, 2006)

FYI, go to http://www.bricejonesracing.com , In the Rizcast Brice talks about his impressions of the new Opal versus last year's Orca, it was in Rizcast #7 if I remember correctly.


----------

